# Auto-Embed Videos Not Working?



## -42- (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm using the current version of firefox and I'm no longer able to have youtube videos embed automatically when I use Quick Reply. I have to manually input the "


----------



## espman (Sep 7, 2012)

Works fine for me 

Maybe try a different browser


----------



## Swyse (Sep 7, 2012)

I just hit go advanced real quick to check it did it right every post I do. Its working chrome right now.


----------

